# Masterbuilt Gravity Series 800 - one year in



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 22, 2022)

I want to start by saying this is my first post, but I have used and loved this site for years! 

After a TON of talking about the gravity series and falling in love with the 800 and griddle insert, my wife bought it for me for Christmas 2020. First it showed up busted up like crazy from shipping. Walmart easily just shipped me a new one. I got the grill set up and I could not have been happier with it. Great smoke flavor, seared steaks like no pellet grills could do, and making smash burgers on the griddle was icing on the cake. 

My first long smoke was a disaster. I had a HUGE flare up that destroyed my brisket. The grill was cleaned out before doing the smoke, but if any and I mean any fat renders down this thing turns into a ball of flames.  

Shortly into using the grill I noticed the fire box looking like it was deteriorating. I did some research on line and found a nice mod kit for around $300 that took care of that and some other issues like drip tray brackets to eliminate flare ups.

Since owning this grill I have had to replace both door safety switches and since that have had to just bypass both. The grill lid switch acts up, sometimes taking a few mins to notice the door is closed so the fan will run. When cooking any food that will render fat you better catch it all in drip pans or it will flame up.  The griddle was a really good idea but the change over is kind of a pain in the rear so I rarely use it.  I had to spend an extra $300 just to keep it operational for it's first year with the mod kit. Now last night I go to turn it on and it will not do ANYTHING. I contacted masterbuilt and to their credit they are sending me a new controller for free(in a week or two). 

I REALLY wanted to love this grill, and I did at first. There are still some things I like about it, but after owning it for a year, i expect way more out of a $1000 investment.  I think this grill should have way better quality for the original $700 and not require the mod kit. 

Now I have a $1000 grill that I am not happy with and a mad wife that was skeptical about spending so much on it in the first place and zero chance of spending the money to buy a quality replacement for a while. I did not go into the venture as a grill or smoked meats newbie and was s camp chef pellet grill fan for years before getting this thing. Thank God I kept my SmokePro Se to do my briskets, butts, and ribs on.


----------



## negolien (Mar 22, 2022)

/yawn.... I posted my thoughts on new people coming in just to bash a product previously. I kinda felt bad poo pooing someone recently but this is exactly why a lot of us just completely ignore the gravity feed threads. I had my 560 for over 3 years and the things been bullet proof. Maybe go buy a WSM /shrug....


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 22, 2022)

I did not make a post just to bash a brand or anything like that.  I only posted my experience to put it out there.  This thing was awesome, for a few weeks. Since then it has been far less than "bullet proof".  Kinda like owning a boat or a snowmobile, seems like something is wrong every time you want to get it out. I spent 1000 hard earned dollars on something that has operated like a $350 grill. I highly doubt my post, especially being considered new here, will sway too many peoples opinion. But I cannot stress enough how much I wanted to love this grill, ease of a pellet grill and flavor of charcoal, sounded perfect. MINE has been a lemon. I'm glad yours was not a waste of money. I'm not a pot stirrer or a crap talker, I just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 22, 2022)

negolien said:


> /yawn.... I posted my thoughts on new people coming in just to bash a product previously. I kinda felt bad poo pooing someone recently but this is exactly why a lot of us just completely ignore the gravity feed threads. I had my 560 for over 3 years and the things been bullet proof. Maybe go buy a WSM /shrug....
> 
> View attachment 622407



New member or old member everyone has the right to have their opinion whether you agree with it or not. He may have gotten a lemon or maybe there was or are some of the 800's that are having some problems. I haven't used charcoal a whole lot and have kind of been thinking I might like a gravity unit so I like reading the good and the bad while I try to figure out if I really want one and which one I'd want to buy


----------



## mike243 (Mar 23, 2022)

Welcome to the site,  I was wanting 1 of these bad and glad I passed 1 up about a year ago at a good price, new equipment has to run awhile in different cooks to find the flaws. I may end up with a new charcoal smoker but it wont be gravity more than likely, fuel hogs and price of charcoal make me question the affordability of running 1 . stick around this is a great site for all kinds and style of cooking. Folks are mighty fine for the most part also.


----------



## dow (Mar 23, 2022)

Welcome to the site, HBBBQ. I'm sorry that you've had problems with your 800. I got a 1050 last Father's day, and I've been very happy with it. I did have one bad flame up the first time I reverse seared steaks with witnesses around, but I got lucky and they were still pretty good. I was really disappointed, but my family ate everything except the plates, so it worked out. I think that the whole "set it and forget it" route is a recipe for disaster, and that you're better off to keep an eye on what's happening in there. The only real mods I've made on mine is to add the sliding vent that klotesmods makes and I got a meater block to monitor my internal temps with. I don't know that it's that much better than the wired probes for the MB, but it's a lot more convenient in that I don't have to mess with the probe wires and the meater probes are easier to clean. I like the meater app better too. Oh yeah, I also added better gaskets for the fire box doors, and that seemed to help as well.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga  !
Hate to hear you had a bad experience with the 800. I've had the 1050 since Christmas 2020 and use it three to four times a week. We've all had the switch issues but I spray mine with contact cleaner in between cooks and I've had very few issues since added that routine maintenance. MB sent me some replacement switches but they are still sitting on the shelf. Never had a control panel issue. I've only had two fires and both of them for a recently. Completely my fault due to laziness not cleaning up after a chicken cook. I always use a rack in a pan or drippings but put the chicken directly on the grill or a little char at the end of the cook. I have also lined the top of the heat manifold with foil to ease the cleanup process. I have done no mods to my unit but have looked at all of them.
MB support has been great and hopefully you will have a good outcome also.

Keith


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 23, 2022)

Maybe I just got a bad one. I am glad masterbuilt is sending me a new controller but I think having to wait 7-14 days just for it to ship out shows a lack of caring about my issues and unhappiness. The only positive is that since it's been down I've been going the old fashioned way. Building a fire in the fire pit and making our family dinners over oak and cherry! There ain't a machine out there that's gonna match that flavor.


----------



## Little-m (Mar 23, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> Maybe I just got a bad one. I am glad masterbuilt is sending me a new controller but I think having to wait 7-14 days just for it to ship out shows a lack of caring about my issues and unhappiness. The only positive is that since it's been down I've been going the old fashioned way. Building a fire in the fire pit and making our family dinners over oak and cherry! There ain't a machine out there that's gonna match that flavor.



Bro, I hear you.  Trust me, you are not alone.  I acquired a Pit Boss pellet grill and over the course of about a year, I ended up having to replace every mechanical and electrical part on it.  Warranties are good, but they are in place for the EXCEPTIONAL case that something goes wrong.

I'm currently looking at the MB because of what it can do, but when I saw one up close I saw China written all over it.  I swear, it is a race to the bottom and I would gladly pay an extra couple of hundred if it meant an operational and worry free unit that would last.  I don't see that on the display floor though.  Go right ahead and call me a snob, I don't care.

I'm glad other buyers had positive experiences with these units.  More power to them.  Maybe that mirror I broke 6.5 years ago is finally coming back to haunt me; I don't know.  But I do know if I purchase one I will be spending time and money on it in order to make it last.  And that is unfortunate to say the least.

Mark


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 25, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> Maybe I just got a bad one. I am glad masterbuilt is sending me a new controller but I think having to wait 7-14 days just for it to ship out shows a lack of caring about my issues and unhappiness. The only positive is that since it's been down I've been going the old fashioned way. Building a fire in the fire pit and making our family dinners over oak and cherry! There ain't a machine out there that's gonna match that flavor.


I don't think you got a bad one - the quality issues are pretty well documented, especially with the switches.  MB support has been great for me but I do agree the 7-14 day shipping time on parts is not good.  I was down for a couple of months last year while I worked through issues with their support, most of that time was waiting for parts to ship.  The upside to is I have a garage shelf full of spare parts and should be able to fix any issue that comes up in the future.

I love my 1050, I have cranked out the best bbq I've ever made on it and it has helped me seriously up my game, but the down time I've been through has been really frustrating so I understand where you are coming from.  I do agree that more should be expected from a smoker approaching 1k.



negolien said:


> /yawn.... I posted my thoughts on new people coming in just to bash a product previously. I kinda felt bad poo pooing someone recently but this is exactly why a lot of us just completely ignore the gravity feed threads. I had my 560 for over 3 years and the things been bullet proof. Maybe go buy a WSM /shrug....


He might be new to SMF but he's had the 800 for a year so I'd say he is well qualified to offer an opinion after that length of time.  Hell, I haven't even had my 1050 for a year and I've offered plenty of well-qualified opinions.  I'm glad your 560 has been good but 
H
 HurleyBoysBBQ
 is far from the first person to have issues with the gravity series.  I am not sure what the point of your response is other than to antagonize people.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 27, 2022)

I've had a 560 for a little over a year without any mechanical problems.   But it does not get a lot of use and I only use it as a smoker.   I prefer my Kettle for a grill.    I never run it up to higher temps than 350*.

I'm using it now primarily for rib cooks when I don't want to fire up the offset.    And I thoroughly clean before every cook, which makes using the smoker inconvenient,  but I really like how it smokes meats.    

But hang in there.   Keep working out the problems cuz I think its possible to have a reliable safe smoker.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 27, 2022)

I must have an exceptional one.  I bought the 560 in January 2020 and the only issue I had was the lid switch failing but I just bypassed it.  I did not buy the firebox mod as from what I've read the metal is designed to burn away and the hardened firebrick remains.  With that said, I don't expect this to last 10 years though.  For what it is and what it costs compared to others, it's a solid cooker.  Anything built better and/or in the USA will be quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 28, 2022)

MB560 vrs GMG pellet vrs Old Country Brazos


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 28, 2022)

I am 3 months into owning my 800 and have about 20 low and slow smoking sessions accomplished. 

I like it a lot and thus purchased 3 mods to aid in further enjoyment (extended table, firebox liner, rear vent). I have followed forums, etc. a lot and agree the manufacturer has left a lot to be desired. It is imperfect but I'm still enjoying it. I have 2 racks of ribs on as I speak.

I never get flare-ups while smoking stuff low and slow. There generally just isn't enough heat to light off grease. But I did crank it up once to finish something and yeah...it flared up and I was surprised. But I don't grill on it so there is that.

The thing that bothers me most is it doesn't seem efficient at all. I haven't done any scientific comparisons but just seems to burn up that stack faster than I would expect whether it is charcoal or lump. My next smoker will probably still be a charcoal smoker but not gravity, maybe one of those battle box style.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 28, 2022)

The 560 moves a lot of air through the cook chamber.   Air flow is good for convection and building bark.   The downside is it uses more fuel.

I've thought about trying to seal it up better, mine has a lot of leaks.   That would help some.


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 28, 2022)

Got my 560 in Dec 2019, used it MANY times and love it love it love it.
Sure the door switches are crap (just tossed mine out and hard wired the circuts) and being a cheapskate rather than buy a fancy expensive exhaust mod, I duck taped some tin foil over the exhaust vent to restrict flow a bit but every time I have an issue with it, Masterbuilt customer service has sent me free bits with no third degree.


----------



## negolien (Mar 28, 2022)

ross77 said:


> I must have an exceptional one.  I bought the 560 in January 2020 and the only issue I had was the lid switch failing but I just bypassed it.  I did not buy the firebox mod as from what I've read the metal is designed to burn away and the hardened firebrick remains.  With that said, I don't expect this to last 10 years though.  For what it is and what it costs compared to others, it's a solid cooker.  Anything built better and/or in the USA will be quite a bit more expensive.



Not really most are fine the most vocal are ones that either can't follow directions, do mods that cause issues or just want to wine., Sure there are some that are banged up sure there are some that have issues all products. due this was the first entry level cheap gravity feed the newer models are better. I had mine 3 years works like a champ. So many whiners so little time to post otherwise.


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks for your review of your experience. I may be looking fir a new smoker and this gives me something to consider. Perhaps you had a lemon (nature of the grease fire says otherwise) or perhaps improvements have been made, just more info to think about.


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 28, 2022)

No problem. Obviously the majority of the gravity series grills have been good, otherwise they still wouldn't be on the market. I don't know what is up with the one I've got and have been dealing with masterbuilt customer service trying to get it figured out. Couple things I can guarantee you it is not, it is not a lack of following instructions. It is not mods that have caused the issues. The mods were done to remedy the issues. And it's not just me bitching so everyone can hear my whine.  As of right now I got $1000 in a deck ornament. I wish I had better experiences to share, believe me.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 28, 2022)

It’s too bad when a guy spends this kind of money that you have to do any “mods” in the first year of ownership. Be it door latches or what have you. I appreciate all the real world experiences being shared here. I’m in the camp of maybe paying a Tish more for something that is going to last without messing with wiring or anything else.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 29, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> No problem. Obviously the majority of the gravity series grills have been good, otherwise they still wouldn't be on the market. I don't know what is up with the one I've got and have been dealing with masterbuilt customer service trying to get it figured out. Couple things I can guarantee you it is not, it is not a lack of following instructions. It is not mods that have caused the issues. The mods were done to remedy the issues. And it's not just me bitching so everyone can hear my whine.  As of right now I got $1000 in a deck ornament. I wish I had better experiences to share, believe me.


The majority of the smokers might be, but yours isn't and that is a bummer.  Hopefully Masterbuilt can get you sorted.  There are a few of us owning the gravity series that post regularly, and with one or two exceptions everyone is really helpful.  If you have questions or are looking for any other experiences from other owners I am sure you will get the help you need here.


----------



## negolien (Mar 29, 2022)

ross77 said:


> I must have an exceptional one.  I bought the 560 in January 2020 and the only issue I had was the lid switch failing but I just bypassed it.  I did not buy the firebox mod as from what I've read the metal is designed to burn away and the hardened firebrick remains.  With that said, I don't expect this to last 10 years though.  For what it is and what it costs compared to others, it's a solid cooker.  Anything built better and/or in the USA will be quite a bit more expensive.



Word as is the experience of the 99% of the owners on this forum.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 29, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> No problem. Obviously the majority of the gravity series grills have been good, otherwise they still wouldn't be on the market. I don't know what is up with the one I've got and have been dealing with masterbuilt customer service trying to get it figured out. Couple things I can guarantee you it is not, it is not a lack of following instructions. It is not mods that have caused the issues. The mods were done to remedy the issues. And it's not just me bitching so everyone can hear my whine.  As of right now I got $1000 in a deck ornament. I wish I had better experiences to share, believe me.



You said something in your OP that I don't understand , and I'd like to know more about.  



> My first long smoke was a disaster. I had a HUGE flare up that destroyed my brisket. The grill was cleaned out before doing the smoke, but if any and I mean any fat renders down this thing turns into a ball of flames.



What temp were you cooking at ? 

Where did the flame up originate ?

Be real honest with you, I don't see any way that could happen.   Smoking a brisket at 275 is not gonna be hot enough to ignite grease.   The flare up had to come from some lit coal from the firebox, traveling through the manifold, and then hitting a grease puddle.

I smoked a small 9 pound brisket on my 560 early on.   I put the brisket on the middle grate and put a small drip pan under the grate to catch most of the grease.   So maybe I anticipated a problem.  

I line the grease pan with foil.  I cover the manifold with foil.  And I use a drip pan.    These things are not convenient.   Its not a matter of setting the temp and walking away.


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 29, 2022)

Temp was set at 225° every time it flared up. First two times I didn't have any of the mods done but did clean the grill out prior to the run. I read somewhere that people have had issues with ash buildup and not falling into the ash bin. It causes the coals to go almost completely out until the fan ramps up enough to bring it back to life. That then causes a huge flame, temp spikes, and embers to travel into the grill area. I don't know if that's exactly what is happening or not.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 29, 2022)

I just googled " what temperature does grease ignite "  .............and I got bacon grease igniting at 500* , but most results said 600* to 700*.

Those are grilling temps.


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Mar 29, 2022)

And that's the base of my frustrations with it. I'd get the flare ups doing steak or burgers at high temps, but this shouldn't happen at 225°.  Nothing should be getting hot enough to cause a fire. I am using the correct manifold, it is in correctly, the grill is clean.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Mar 29, 2022)

I appreciate having the review posted.  I'm not currently looking to upgrade from my humble WSM, but if I do my first step will be to come here and read everything I can find, good, bad, or indifferent, on any smokers I'm considering.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 29, 2022)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I appreciate having the review posted.  I'm not currently looking to upgrade from my humble WSM, but if I do my first step will be to come here and read everything I can find, good, bad, or indifferent, on any smokers I'm considering.



And I try my best to not be a " homer " owner.   I try to be painfully honest and give an objective view whether its good, bad, or ugly.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 29, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> Temp was set at 225° every time it flared up. First two times I didn't have any of the mods done but did clean the grill out prior to the run. I read somewhere that people have had issues with ash buildup and not falling into the ash bin. It causes the coals to go almost completely out until the fan ramps up enough to bring it back to life. That then causes a huge flame, temp spikes, and embers to travel into the grill area. I don't know if that's exactly what is happening or not.


I always give the ash great a couple of rigorous shakes to  loosen anything that may be caught up in there. Sorry you had that experience and lost a brisket but I've never had any issues at that temp. Not even during a reload of the hopper on an overnight cook.
The switches on the MB and CB are prone to failure due to their design. But using contact cleaner between cooks has been a remedy for me. Hopefully you can get the old girl going again and eliminate some of these issues!
Most of us here have had similar issues in one way or another and are eager to help you through any situation!

Keith


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about these as well and appreciate the original post and all of the comments and insights which may be helpful to the original poster.

They also have the potential to be of benefit to those other owners of other type smokers,  who are attempting to learn what they can about these type smokers.


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Apr 6, 2022)

On a more positive note, I got the new control from masterbuilt over the weekend and it's back up and running.  Burgers last night were perfect. Still waiting on switches, temp thermometer for the power control, meat temp probe, and a new cast iron grill grate that was cracked from the get go.  The masterbuilt customer service has been really good and trying to help figure out the flare ups.  I did take pics and send to them so they do know it's not from grease build up and the grill is taken care of.  I'll get everything replaced and try a long smoke on a pork shoulder during the day while I can babysit it. If I see the flare up right when it starts, finding exactly where it's originating would be extremely helpful. Or it don't flare up at all or ever again at smoking temps. I'll keep posting!


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 6, 2022)

I thought I was caught in the matrix for a minute and transported to another forum 

Glad you have it fired up and running. 
Try using the contact cleaner on the switches. 
Spray them (when cool ) and work them manually for 30 secs or so between cooks and you should have no more issues with them.

Keith


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 7, 2022)

I don’t see this post as bashing or out of line at all. Product reviews are welcome good or bad. The info was presented politely. The reality is that the MB Gravities are excellent home set and forget smokers USUALLY. That said there seem to be lemons and those turn into disasters for folks. There are also some pretty common failures with switches that happen to many. I’m sure they will engineer around this on future models. I sold 9 of these last year and at the close to year mark they are all very happy. That said I know someone else thst bought one and has had nothing but issues. Thanks for sharing your experience , hope you get it figured out. There are a lot of resources out there on mods to work around the challenges.


----------



## bill1 (Apr 7, 2022)

A temperature of 225 is what you have or desire at the location of your meat.  There is a heat source somewhere causing that temperature, and the heat source is for sure hotter than 225.  In a pellet grill, it's the crucible, in these new gravity machines, it's the firebox off on the side with a powerful fan blowing flames and heat into the cook chamber.  I have no trouble believing a grease fire can happen in any machine based on burning wood/charcoal even if the temp where my meat is 225.    

Call it a generalization but I think the design of the basic pellet grill is almost _too _extreme in terms of grease control while the charcoal gravity machines maybe should have worried about grease fires a bit more.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Apr 8, 2022)

bill1 said:


> A temperature of 225 is what you have or desire at the location of your meat.  There is a heat source somewhere causing that temperature, and the heat source is for sure hotter than 225.  In a pellet grill, it's the crucible, in these new gravity machines, it's the firebox off on the side with a powerful fan blowing flames and heat into the cook chamber.  I have no trouble believing a grease fire can happen in any machine based on burning wood/charcoal even if the temp where my meat is 225.
> 
> Call it a generalization but I think the design of the basic pellet grill is almost _too _extreme in terms of grease control while the charcoal gravity machines maybe should have worried about grease fires a bit more.



Have you cooked with a gravity feed ?


----------



## hogminder30 (May 10, 2022)

Thank you for your post HBBB. I am in the same boat as you unfortunately. I have had my gravity series 800 for a year now. Customer service has been good however I seem to be in contact with them very frequently for a brand new grill at its price. 
My initial 800 would not transfer heat from the fire box into the grill. I tried all of the troubleshooting videos and ensured there was no blockages or issues with the fan. Without a fix I received a replacement.
My biggest issue with the replacement grill is the temperature on the controller is widely different than the actual temperature within the grill. I understand hot spots and areas that will always be different than the actual displayed temperature on the controller. This was more than that. The grill never seemed to reach high enough temps to grill. I will say that my long smokes were immaculate once the temperature inside stabilized. For example I would set my temps to 450 just to get it to stabilize around 265-275. Beautiful briskets, ribs, turkey, pork. Using it as a grill however was unachievable. Even when set to 695 the grill would not even come close to 450. It’s frustrating to pay that kind of money for something advertised as a smoker as well as a grill that can reach 700. 
I reached out to MB and was told to try all the troubleshooting which of course did not work so they sent me a new temperature sensor that is on the left side of the grill. After installing it a few weeks ago I finally got the opportunity to give it a try and let’s say I have the exact opposite problem now. This one has to be defective as it gives me a constant reading of basically ambient temperature. I tested the new sensor on burgers and dogs so that I don’t waste some good meats and I am glad that I did. While giving a constant reading between 74-76 degrees my grill was firing away at 575 and climbing. I had been chastised before for saying this grill couldn’t reach 700, well I found out it most certainly can just not when set to 700. Depending on what the solution is I may be switching back and forth between sensors based on if I am smoking or grilling. A hard pill for me to swallow after shelling out the cash for this.
After reading your thread I’m sure there are some out there that think I can’t follow directions our don’t know what I am doing. I am no stranger to grills having old school webers, gmg pellet smoker, and an Oklahoma joe offset smoker but I just wanted to let you know you are not alone in your struggles with the MB 800.


----------



## wahoowad (May 10, 2022)

hogminder30 said:


> My initial 800 would not transfer heat from the fire box into the grill. I tried all of the troubleshooting videos and ensured there was no blockages or issues with the fan



This makes no sense. I don't see how you couldn't solve this as there is no complicated wizardry here. If the fan runs and there is something burning in the firebox then heat WILL blow from the fan into the firebox and back out into the cooking chamber. Unless you have the path blocked by incorrect assembly.


----------



## hogminder30 (May 10, 2022)

wahoowad said:


> This makes no sense. I don't see how you couldn't solve this as there is no complicated wizardry here. If the fan runs and there is something burning in the firebox then heat WILL blow from the fan into the firebox and back out into the cooking chamber. Unless you have the path blocked by incorrect assembly.


Like I said after trying all of MB trouble shooting videos, making sure there wasn’t a blockage, or in your suggestion incorrect assembly there was still no solution. There was some heat but not anything close to cook on. Maybe to warm your hand by placing them directly on the grates. I don’t have the time unfortunately to troubleshoot a brand new grill every single time I tried to cook anything and for the price I shouldn’t have to. The second worked great for smoking but not even close for grilling. MB solution was to change the temperature sensor and now I have a grill that shows me the ambient temperature while constantly increasing in heat.


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Jun 11, 2022)

Just wanted to give a final update. After going through masterbuilt warranty and trying to get the flare ups figured out the final solution is no solution.  Nothing has fixed it. I was smoking some chicken leg quarters at 225° and watched the grill like a hawk with a separate wireless thermometer to monitor internal grill temps. Once I saw is starting to rapidly rise I opened the lid to see that the flare up strated in the back right corner.  My best guess is that when the fan ramps up to give more heat it blows hot embers in and igniting any rendered fat. Again I want to say that my grill is clean and gets taken care of, it was put together properly, and I'm not some random idiot who doesn't know how to use this thing.


----------



## G8trwood (Jun 11, 2022)

So the solution is to take the gravity fed part and bolt it to an Oklahoma Joe’s ;)


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 11, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> Just wanted to give a final update. After going through masterbuilt warranty and trying to get the flare ups figured out the final solution is no solution.  Nothing has fixed it. I was smoking some chicken leg quarters at 225° and watched the grill like a hawk with a separate wireless thermometer to monitor internal grill temps. Once I saw is starting to rapidly rise I opened the lid to see that the flare up strated in the back right corner.  My best guess is that when the fan ramps up to give more heat it blows hot embers in and igniting any rendered fat. Again I want to say that my grill is clean and gets taken care of, it was put together properly, and I'm not some random idiot who doesn't know how to use this thing.


I've never had that problem with the 1050.
I always use a pan with a rack for smoking chicken so.have no drippings. Grilled legs and breast @450° last weekend with no flare ups.
Is your 800 sitting level ? Is the grease pooling on that side?


Keith


----------



## HurleyBoysBBQ (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah the grill is level and no grease is pooling. I've taken pictures of everything like that to send to masterbuilt. There isn't an obvious answer, other than I got a lemon somehow and I'm stuck with it.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 11, 2022)

Post pics here.


----------



## USNA85 (Jul 30, 2022)

I had been wanting one of these gravity feed side-boxes for a while as they seem to be the perfect mix of ease/automation and great smoke.  My wife got me the MB800 for an early Father's Day present and I LOVED it - for the first smoke.  The second cook was for Father's Day and it wouldn't even turn on.  As noted often above, their customer service will replace the parts, but don't work weekends and take 14 days to ship the parts!  After multiple back-and-forth emails trying to troubleshoot, which took days to get through, they shipped a new controller.  Three weeks later, it arrives.  But no dice, it doesn't fix the problem.  Turns out, it was a faulty power cord (when was the last time you had a faulty power cord that wasn't a USB cord???).  They sent a new one and I was, apparently, back in business.  It will smoke okay, but the fan appears to not run properly - I can't get temperatures high enough to grill!

Several people have discussed bypassing the switches (which could be the problem) or using some sort of switch cleaner/lubricant.  I'd love to know how you bypassed the switches and what people have found to be the best cleaner.  Also, is there a 3rd party controller that may be better than the one that comes with the unit?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 30, 2022)

Hate you had trouble with the power cord and I wouldn't have guessed that one.
I think the heat issues are related to the switches.  I use an electronic  contact cleaner from any auto parts store. A quick spay then working them for 30 secs or so manually and I've had no switch failures at all. It has been only the hood that was a problem before the cleaning.  
Haven't had any controller problems and it's used a lot for almost 2 yrs.
Others on here has done the bypass but not me.
Hope this helps and good luck !

Keith


----------



## USNA85 (Jul 30, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Hate you had trouble with the power cord and I wouldn't have guessed that one.
> I think the heat issues are related to the switches.  I use an electronic  contact cleaner from any auto parts store. A quick spay then working them for 30 secs or so manually and I've had no switch failures at all. It has been only the hood that was a problem before the cleaning.
> Haven't had any controller problems and it's used a lot for almost 2 yrs.
> Others on here has done the bypass but not me.
> ...


Thank you, Keith.  I think I'll tighten up the smoke box with better seals and try some contact cleaner to see if that works.  

I am also trying to find a third party controller that allows me to directly control the fan as opposed to it being managed through the MB controller... Any hints on this one would be appreciated!


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 31, 2022)

What do you mean by tighten up the smokebox ? Have you adjusted the latch ?

Keith


----------



## USNA85 (Jul 31, 2022)

I do need to adjust the latch, but i am talking about making a better fire-proof seal with the cord seal we use for our wood burning stove.  That rubber seal seems awful flimsy and susceptible to  high temperature. Maybe i'm just borrowing trouble?


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 31, 2022)

I add a double folded layer of foil between the hopper and the hopper lid. This helps keep the heat from lid.

Keith


----------



## USNA85 (Jul 31, 2022)

Great idea - and cheaper than my solution!


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 31, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I add a double folded layer of foil between the hopper and the hopper lid. This helps keep the heat from lid.
> 
> Keith



What do you think of this mod from LSS ?    Not only protects the lid but provides a better seal ?






						Hopper Cover | LSS Mods Custom Smoker & Grill Parts
					

New and improved hopper cover attaches directly to your hopper lid eliminating the need to grab a hot...




					www.lss-mods.com


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 31, 2022)

Looks like a good solution and a fair price but I haven't tried any of the mods. Some on here have and maybe they'll drop in and give a review. 

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm seriously thinking about placing the order.

I got the LSS drip pan mod.   Its pricey cuz I had to get the manifold cover for the brackets to work.  But I really like being able to put a drip pan under the bottom grate.   It does change temps inside the cook chamber and I'm still learning exactly what it does, but it puts my mind to ease about grease flare ups.    And the manifold cover does make it easy to cover the manifold with foil.

https://www.lss-mods.com/product_details.phtml/drip_pan_brackets_holds_2_pans


----------



## mcokevin (Aug 1, 2022)

USNA85 said:


> I am also trying to find a third party controller that allows me to directly control the fan as opposed to it being managed through the MB controller... Any hints on this one would be appreciated!


I am not sure why you would want to control the fan directly.  The entire ability to "set it and forget it" relies on the PID controller.  I strongly recommend you not go down the road of controlling the fan directly.  

The results could be anywhere from wildly inconsistent cook temps to burning down your house because you forgot the fan was on and continuing to fuel the fire with additional oxygen.  Best case you're going to be sat next to your smoker for the entirety of your smoke making minute adjustments to keep the temp in range.  

Bypassing the switches is dangerous enough (I've shorted one of mine), but can be managed as long as you are the only one using your smoker.  Bypassing the PID controller is another level of risk.  Please do not do this!


----------



## bill1 (Aug 1, 2022)

USNA85 didn't exactly say he wanted to bypass the factory controller completely and use only fully manual control but just that 3rd-party controllers would become available giving him/her some knobs to twirl.  Which the Free Market is probably going to do.  But they'll need to worry about legal liability too so any customer adjustments they permit will presumably be somewhat safe.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm not sure I completely understand the question, but early , right after the GF's came out, there were some here in this forum who replaced the MB controller with a Fireboard.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 1, 2022)

bill1 said:


> USNA85 didn't exactly say he wanted to bypass the factory controller completely and use only fully manual control but just that 3rd-party controllers would become available giving him/her some knobs to twirl.  Which the Free Market is probably going to do.  But they'll need to worry about legal liability too so any customer adjustments they permit will presumably be somewhat safe.


There mentioned a controller in this video. Hope this helps.


Keith


----------



## USNA85 (Aug 1, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I am not sure why you would want to control the fan directly.  The entire ability to "set it and forget it" relies on the PID controller.  I strongly recommend you not go down the road of controlling the fan directly.
> 
> The results could be anywhere from wildly inconsistent cook temps to burning down your house because you forgot the fan was on and continuing to fuel the fire with additional oxygen.  Best case you're going to be sat next to your smoker for the entirety of your smoke making minute adjustments to keep the temp in range.
> 
> Bypassing the switches is dangerous enough (I've shorted one of mine), but can be managed as long as you are the only one using your smoker.  Bypassing the PID controller is another level of risk.  Please do not do this!


Thank you for the thoughts.  First, I do not use it too close to the house, so I'm not going to burn down the house.  Second, I don't think you really can "fire and forget" (a phrase for all of those military folks on this page!) with this grill.  Third, I would, ultimately, want something I can monitor and control remotely, kinda like you're supposed to be able to do now with the temperature...


----------



## USNA85 (Aug 1, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I'm seriously thinking about placing the order.
> 
> I got the LSS drip pan mod.   Its pricey cuz I had to get the manifold cover for the brackets to work.  But I really like being able to put a drip pan under the bottom grate.   It does change temps inside the cook chamber and I'm still learning exactly what it does, but it puts my mind to ease about grease flare ups.    And the manifold cover does make it easy to cover the manifold with foil.
> 
> https://www.lss-mods.com/product_details.phtml/drip_pan_brackets_holds_2_pans


Thank you! I will look this up.


----------



## USNA85 (Aug 1, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I'm not sure I completely understand the question, but early , right after the GF's came out, there were some here in this forum who replaced the MB controller with a Fireboard.


Thank you for this hint too!


----------



## mcokevin (Aug 1, 2022)

USNA85 said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.  First, I do not use it too close to the house, so I'm not going to burn down the house.  Second, I don't think you really can "fire and forget" (a phrase for all of those military folks on this page!) with this grill.  Third, I would, ultimately, want something I can monitor and control remotely, kinda like you're supposed to be able to do now with the temperature...


I think I misread your post. Sorry about that!! Definitely want something that does the control part.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks like a good solution and a fair price but I haven't tried any of the mods. Some on here have and maybe they'll drop in and give a review.
> 
> Keith



I got the hopper cover and the hopper dropper yesterday.   I got a pork steak on the cooker now and I can report that the hopper cover works as advertised.   I used the foil trick but my cover still leaked.  It does not leak anymore.

And the " hopper dropper " worked like a charm.   Just put it in the bottom of the firebox, pull out the charcoal grate, and all the coals fall into a Behrans bucket.   Beautiful.    This saves me a lot of clean up,  since  I repack the chute before every cook.


----------



## mcokevin (Aug 7, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> I got the hopper cover and the hopper dropper yesterday.   I got a pork steak on the cooker now and I can report that the hopper cover works as advertised.   I used the foil trick but my cover still leaked.  It does not leak anymore.
> 
> And the " hopper dropper " worked like a charm.   Just put it in the bottom of the firebox, pull out the charcoal grate, and all the coals fall into a Behrans bucket.   Beautiful.    This saves me a lot of clean up,  since  I repack the chute before every cook.


My hopper lid has leaked from day one. Recently it’s  gotten worse, which leads to creosote build up, which makes the seal worse,which leads to more creosote build up.

Bought the hopper cover earlier this week and put it on yesterday. Did a test run of burgers, and the. Hopper cover works great. Wish I would’ve bought it a year ago.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 29, 2022)

Brickseek has the MB800 at several Walmarts here in OKC for $347.

Plug your zip code in here to check your area 

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=942374130


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 29, 2022)

Same great price here!
Thanks for the heads-up 

Keith


----------



## babydoc (Aug 29, 2022)

HurleyBoysBBQ said:


> I want to start by saying this is my first post, but I have used and loved this site for years!
> 
> After a TON of talking about the gravity series and falling in love with the 800 and griddle insert, my wife bought it for me for Christmas 2020. First it showed up busted up like crazy from shipping. Walmart easily just shipped me a new one. I got the grill set up and I could not have been happier with it. Great smoke flavor, seared steaks like no pellet grills could do, and making smash burgers on the griddle was icing on the cake.
> 
> ...


I have been considering a MB800 for the last few months. I VERY MUCH appreciate your thoughts! I don't have time to mod things. The concept is awesome, and those that love them really love them, but it has to work right out the box...cause I'm not a guy that has time to dink around with stuff. Not ruling it out right now... or just based on your thoughts, but its night to have any owner's point of view.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 29, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Same great price here!
> Thanks for the heads-up
> 
> Keith



Wish I could find half price on the 1050.  I would upgrade.


----------



## clifish (Aug 29, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> Brickseek has the MB800 at several Walmarts here in OKC for $347.
> 
> Plug your zip code in here to check your area
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=942374130


Thanks for this,  I can get the 800 in PA for this and I am heading up there this weekend.

For those with the 800 does it have enough room to smoke a couple racks of ribs,  a half tray of charro beans and room for several peppers?  I have heard that the 800 can't be expanded on the second shelf like the 1050?  Lastly how is the bottom (main) grate for smoking,  I have read it gets too hot and you need to use the second grate for smoking?


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 29, 2022)

babydoc said:


> I have been considering a MB800 for the last few months. I VERY MUCH appreciate your thoughts! I don't have time to mod things. The concept is awesome, and those that love them really love them, but it has to work right out the box...cause I'm not a guy that has time to dink around with stuff. Not ruling it out right now... or just based on your thoughts, but its night to have any owner's point of view.


Hey doc my 1050 has worked since 01/21 with heavy use and no mods.
Sounds like HB possibly, unfortunately got a lemon. I highly recommend it to anyone in the market for a new smoker/grill. Low /slow or sear it's a beast!

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks for this,  I can get the 800 in PA for this and I am heading up there this weekend.
> 
> For those with the 800 does it have enough room to smoke a couple racks of ribs,  a half tray of charro beans and room for several peppers?  I have heard that the 800 can't be expanded on the second shelf like the 1050?  Lastly how is the bottom (main) grate for smoking,  I have read it gets too hot and you need to use the second grate for smoking?



Ya might try to get to that deal ASAP.   Around here, when they show up on Brickseek, they don't last very long.   But its probably different everywhere.


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> Ya might try to get to that deal ASAP.   Around here, when they show up on Brickseek, they don't last very long.   But its probably different everywhere.


Not heading up until Friday  and I think it is already gone


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 30, 2022)

Time for a road trip Cliff.
Several around these parts and I found this for $499.


Keith


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Time for a road trip Cliff.
> Several around these parts and I found this for $499.
> 
> 
> Keith


yeah for $499 I can get it too,  I am in no rush,  I will look after summer to see what I can find on either the 1050 or Char griller 980


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 30, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Time for a road trip Cliff.
> Several around these parts and I found this for $499.
> 
> 
> Keith


Is that WalMart ?


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> Is that WalMart ?


I thought it was  also costco had it for $497 in July,  I really want the 1050 for size.


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 30, 2022)

Smokin Okie said:


> Is that WalMart ?


No it's an overstock store here. Assembled so you know the condition. They have several and also the 560.

Keith


----------



## joinnowuk (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm currently looking at the MB because of what it can do, but when I saw one up close I saw China written all over it. I swear, it is a race to the bottom and I would gladly pay an extra couple of hundred if it meant an operational and worry free unit that would last. I don't see that on the display floor though. Go right ahead and call me a snob, I don't care.

install vidmate get-mobdroapk.com


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2022)

joinnowuk said:


> I'm currently looking at the MB because of what it can do, but when I saw one up close I saw China written all over it. I swear, it is a race to the bottom and I would gladly pay an extra couple of hundred if it meant an operational and worry free unit that would last. I don't see that on the display floor though. Go right ahead and call me a snob, I don't care.


I don't disagree,  you would have to spend in the thousands for a gravity feed like an Assassin built in the USA.  If it was only a few hundred more,  many more people would have them.
​


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 30, 2022)

joinnowuk said:


> I'm currently looking at the MB because of what it can do, but when I saw one up close I saw China written all over it. I swear, it is a race to the bottom and I would gladly pay an extra couple of hundred if it meant an operational and worry free unit that would last. I don't see that on the display floor though. Go right ahead and call me a snob, I don't care.



We've all been there.

But no one else has yet to build the cooker you're thinking of.  I heard rumors early this year that there would be a new GF on the market.  I never saw it.

You can step up to Assassin 17, or Southern Q limo jr,  et al, but you'll pay thousands for those.

And actually, I'm completely over the cheapness of the product.  Its a rib cooking machine.  Its a damn good cooker.


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2022)

So was in a Walmart in honesdale PA and low and behold they had one mb 800 on sale for $347.  In my car it is.  Their website showed none in. Stock in a 100 mile radius.  My friend is stopping by a few Walmarts in the way home to see about one for him


----------



## Smokin Okie (Sep 2, 2022)

clifish said:


> So was in a Walmart in honesdale PA and low and behold they had one mb 800 on sale for $347.  In my car it is.  Their website showed none in. Stock in a 100 mile radius.  My friend is stopping by a few Walmarts in the way home to see about one for him


Does it come with the griddle attachment ?


----------



## clifish (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes this one did but I don’t need it


----------



## bigbob73 (Sep 5, 2022)

I paid $216 for a 1050/delivered last year.  I figured I couldn't loose.  So far I love it!


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

bigbob73 said:


> I paid $216 for a 1050/delivered last year.  I figured I couldn't loose.  So far I love it!


where and how??


----------



## babydoc (Sep 10, 2022)

bigbob73 said:


> I paid $216 for a 1050/delivered last year.  I figured I couldn't loose.  So far I love it!


So, I sat in Walmart for an hour looking at the 800 and decided not to pull the trigger. Just didn't seem big enough. I'd love to know how to get a 1050 for so cheap!!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 10, 2022)

babydoc said:


> So, I sat in Walmart for an hour looking at the 800 and decided not to pull the trigger. Just didn't seem big enough. I'd love to know how to get a 1050 for so cheap!!


Keep and eye on clearance this month and next. Prime time to mark these down. I bought 10 last year


----------



## clifish (Sep 10, 2022)

Problem here is not many stock the 1050...one or two HD might.  Not sure they will mark down a $1K grill to $300?  But I will look


----------

